# Comment formater une clé usb  partitionnée 44



## obée (12 Avril 2008)

bonjour, 

j'ai cherché sur le forum la solution à mon pb  mais je n'ai pas trouvé ( en espérant ne pas l'avoir loupé et poster ce topic pour rien ^^ )  

j'ai une clé usb qui est partitionée depuis que je l'ai acheté, 

il y a une partition NO NAME dans le quelle se trouve un programme pour PC (.exe ) et un fichier pdf ( mode d'emploi ) 

et une seconde partition MemupUSBKey dans la quelle je mets ce que bon me semble.

je souhaiterai qu'elle ne soit plus partitionnée en deux mais je ne sais pas comment faire.

je sais également que lors d'un formatage d'une clé on peut lui donné un nom qu'elle aura n'importe où ...
est il possible de faire la même chose avec icône?

Merci à vous

Edit: le 44 dans le titre est une faute de frappe ^^


----------



## jcfaggia (12 Avril 2008)

As tu éssayé avec utiltaire de disque ? Sous OS X on peut tout effacer et formater.


----------



## obée (12 Avril 2008)

oui je suis allé voir dans utilitaire de disque mais les deux parties apparaissent séparément. Moi je veux les effacer pour n'en faire qu'une. je ne sais pas comment faire. merci à vous


----------



## laf (12 Avril 2008)

Eh bien "utilitaire disque" est ton ami. Tu sélectionnes ta clé, tu fait "effacer" et ensuite "formater", tu choisis en quel format, combien de partitions, leur nom, et c'est règlé.


----------



## obée (13 Avril 2008)

je me suis certainement mal expliqué.

ma clé est divisée en 2. un espace de 979 Mo et un espace de 1,4 Mo 

moi je veux  effacer tout pour avoir plus qu'un espace de à peu prés 1 Go

je ne peux pas sélectionner la clé puisqu'elle en deux parties.

le but n'est ni de faire des partitions ni de formater les partions déjà existante,
 le but est d'effacer les partitions pour ne pouvoir avoir plus qu'un espace sur ma clé 

j'en essayé  de selectionner  les deux espace en même temps ( click pomme clik ) mais plus aucune option ou action s'offre à moi tout est grisé


----------



## laf (13 Avril 2008)

Il me semble que tu as la réponse sous tes yeux : point n°1 d'"utilitaires de disque" juste à droite de ta clé USB.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2008)

laf a dit:


> Il me semble que tu as la réponse sous tes yeux : point n°1 d'"utilitaires de disque" juste à droite de ta clé USB.



tss tss tss : Tout faux ! Voilà comment se présente une clé partitionnée :




obée, ta clé n'est pas partitionnée. Vu comme elle apparaît dans "Utilitaire de disque, ça signifie qu'il y a deux puces séparées dessus, une contenant le volume "Utilisateur" (celui de 979 Mo), et l'autre contenant le volume "réservé", probablement en "lecture seule".

Du point de vue du fabricant, tu as bien ton Go, car pour lui, un Go c'est 1 024 000 000 octets, mais pour toi, moi, ou nos ordis, un Go c'est 1 073 741 824 octets. 979 Mo, ça fait 1 026 555 904 octets. Toujours cette vieille querelle entre le Ko à 10 puissance 3 octets des fabricants et commerçants, et celui à 2 puissance 10 octets des informaticiens et ordinateurs !


----------



## laf (13 Avril 2008)

Bon, autant pour moi, je savais pas que des fabricants s'amusaient à faire des clés comme ça. C'est quoi comme marque que j'en achète pas. 
Donc, s'il n'y a pas 2 volumes, en effet, il ne reste plus qu'à formater sa partie.


----------



## obée (13 Avril 2008)

Merci bcq pour ces réponses  

C'est pour ça que je n'arrivais pas à départitionner ...  vu que c'est plus qu'une partition ^^ 

Quand g vu les deux icônes oranges j'ai pensé que il y avait deux puce mais ça me semble bizarre vu que je n'avais jamais vu ça. Donc je me suis dit tu te fait des films mon petit obee ^^ 

Merci bcq pour vos aides


----------



## obée (28 Octobre 2008)

Hello c'est encore moi j'ai de nouveau un souci  
je me suis acheté une nouvelle clé usb 8 Go.

*Problème*: Lorsque je branche ma clé il apparait deux partitions. 
jusque la rien d'anormale c'est parait-il la mode ^^. 
Il y a donc une partie de 8 Go et une partie de quelque Mo. 

Mon souci est que la partie de quelque Mo fonctionne comme un disque. Lorsque je branche ma clé sur un ordinateur ( avec Windows ) elle lance l'installation de chose inutile sur le pc et également sur la partie de 8 Go. je me retrouve avec dossiers et fichiers inutile.

je me suis dit: " je formate la partie de quelque Mo comme ça plus de souci."
Mais non je ne peux pas la formater, je ne peux rien faire avec. Toute action dans l'utilitaire de disque est grisée. C'est comme si j'avais un CD-R dans les mains. 

quelques imprimes écran valent mieux que de long discours.

ce que contient la petite partition

info à partir du Finder

Utilitaire de Disque

 info à partir de l'Utilitaire de Disque



récapitulatif: j'aimerai effacer la partie de quelque Mo pour que rien ne se passe quand je la branche sur un pc.

Merci à vous.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2008)

*30* secondes  de recherche web et t'avais  la solution 

(directe du fabricant)

http://www.u3.com/uninstall/


----------



## obée (28 Octobre 2008)

merci beaucoup je n'y avais pas pensé.
je cherchais plus du coté de l'utilitaire de disque et de l'OS.




Sur ma première clé( celle que j'ai présenté au début du topic pour mon premier problème)

j'aimerai arriver à ce que la 2 deuxième puce ne monte pas. ou par formatage ou par une autre solution. je ne vois pas comment faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Octobre 2008)

Il y a des chances pour que ce soit de la rom, alors, à part dé-souder proprement la puce &#8230;


----------



## obée (30 Octobre 2008)

je sais pas si on parle de la même chose  alors au cas ou ^^ je fait un petit résumé. ( pcq quand tu dis rom ça m'interpelle )

Pour la clé 8Go je suis allé sur le site du fabriquant grâce à pascalformac. le site nous guide avec  un petit tuto pour effacer  la partie qui ne me plaisait pas.   grâce à ça, la petite partition bizarre comme un cd ne monte plus du tout, ni en tant que cd, ni en tant que volume de quelque Mo.
voici le résultat 

Ce qui m'a rappeller que sur ma clé USB 1 Go avec 2 puces g les deux puces qui montent.
j'avais formater le contenue de la petite pour plus qu'elle lance ces petits programmes à chaque fois. mais elle est toujours présente comme volume.





j'aimerai trouver un moyen pour que ce petit volume ne monte plus tout en laissant le volume de 1 Go monter.
En sachant que rien n'est grisé dans l'utilitaire de disque. c'est un volume tout à fait normale. 

je sais pas si tu parlais bien te cette clé la Pascal 77  comme ça pas de confusion pour personne.


----------



## estcethomas (30 Octobre 2008)

j'espère que tu trouveras ton bonheur ici!


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Octobre 2008)

Au vu de ton screenshot, il y a bien deux puces, avec un seul volume sur chaque puce, mais le "petit" volume n'est pas de la Rom, puisque formatable.

Le problème, c'est que si sous OS 9, il y avait moyen d'empêcher systématiquement une partition de "monter", je ne sais pas si c'est possible sous OS X, en tout cas, à priori, pas avec "Utilitaire de disque".


----------



## obée (6 Novembre 2008)

ah oui  sous OS 9   

et il faudrait faire comment ? je connais quelqu'un qui une ancienne machine avec OS 9


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2008)

obée a dit:


> ah oui  sous OS 9
> 
> et il faudrait faire comment ? je connais quelqu'un qui une ancienne machine avec OS 9



Ça ne t'avancerait pas, elle monterait toujours sous X !


Bon, j'ai trouvé sous OS X : tu vas dans "Utilitaire de disque, tu sélectionne la "puce" que tu ne veux plus voir monter, tu vas dans "Partitionner", tu choisis "une partition" (et pas "actuelle"), et comme format, tu choisis "Espace libre", et hop, plus de "volume" sur la puce, donc plus d'icône sur le bureau. Si tu veux faire réapparaitre un volume sur cette puce, même opération, mais avec un autre format (FAT HFS ou HFS+).


----------



## obée (6 Novembre 2008)

ha okay je pensais que c'était une fonction sous OS 9 qui n'avait pas été remis sur OSX parce que trop peu utile.


Alors pour ton astuce j'y avais pensé mais y a un hic tout est grisé dans l'onglet partition...






je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de solution pour mon problème


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2008)

obée a dit:


> ha okay je pensais que c'était une fonction sous OS 9 qui n'avait pas été remis sur OSX parce que trop peu utile.
> 
> 
> Alors pour ton astuce j'y avais pensé mais y a un hic tout est grisé dans l'onglet partition...
> ...



Relis mieux 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> tu choisis "une partition" *(et pas "actuelle")*



Bon d'accord, je l'avais mis au féminin alors que c'est au masculin, mais quand même ! :rateau:


----------



## obée (8 Novembre 2008)

Relis mieux 



obée a dit:


> Alors pour ton astuce j'y avais pensé mais y a un hic tout est grisé dans l'onglet partition...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne peux pas modifié actuel c'est grisé


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2008)

:mouais: Un doute me titille, tu me referais la copie d'écran en prenant toute la fenêtre (colonne de gauche comprise) ?


----------



## obée (8 Novembre 2008)

est ce que ça ote ton doute ? 



.


----------



## ncocacola (8 Novembre 2008)

Et en sélectionnant "PUCE POURI" au lieu de "1.4Mo blablabla"?


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Novembre 2008)

obée a dit:


> screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et si tu clique sur le bouton "Options", tu as quoi ?


----------



## obée (9 Novembre 2008)

ncocacola a dit:


> Et en sélectionnant "PUCE POURI" au lieu de "1.4Mo blablabla"?




l'onglet partition disparaît. je pense que c'est pour ne pas pouvoir faire des partitions à une partition.



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et si tu clique sur le bouton "Options", tu as quoi ?



si j'appuie sur option j'obtiens ça:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2008)

Elle n'est pas banale, ta clé, ce sont bien les options habituelles, mais d'habitude, lorsque tu es sur "Actuel", ce bouton n'est pas accessible !


----------

